# javascript - html Beispiel LQH, verwirklichung



## Hanniball_AUT (21. Jun 2015)

Hallo Leute,

hätte an euch eine kleine Frage bzw. Informationen für den Beginn einer "bestimmten website".

Also:
Als Ausgang / Vorlage dient die Homepage eines Bekannt von mir:

*[url]http://www.lqh.de*[/URL]


Ziel ist es eine eigene Website für mich zu erstellen, habe bereits einige gemacht habe Erfahrungen im Programmieren (C, C++) jedoch wenig bis sehr wenig in java, besonders in Verbindung mit hmtl / css.

Würde auch gerne diese java Functionen in meiner Homepage implementieren (Bilderreihe).


Frage:
Wie soll ich dieses Projekt angehen, bräuchte NUR *keywords*, damit ich weiß wo ich suchen muss!! bzw. kenn jemand vl. diverse Vorlagen!? Das einlesen soll auf dauer für mich kein Problem sein.

vielen Dank für eure Hilfe,

LG
Dominik


----------



## Bananabert (22. Jun 2015)

Java != Javascript.

Keywords : learning HTML, learning CSS, learning JavaScript, JQuery, website templates

Ansonsten musst du spezifischer fragen.


----------

